# MSI Afterburner - Profifrage (Ausnutzunglimit)



## Escain (17. März 2019)

Hy
Habe ein neues System.
Da ich bei einem Game zeitweise Framedrops bemerkt habe, lies ich MSI Afterburner mitlaufen.
Nun zur Frage.

Über die aufgenommene Zeit hatte ich mehrere Framedrops.
Die meisten davon stimmen mit Spitzen (1) im Punkt "Ausnutzunglimit" überein (also der Punkt unter "Power Limit" und "Voltage Limit").
Was sagt mir das nun bzw. was bedeutet das?

Solltet ihr mehr Infos benötigen um die Frage zu beantworten; bitte einfach schreiben.

Danke


----------



## Escain (18. März 2019)

Niemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## _Berge_ (18. März 2019)

Naja was erwartet du bei einem Beitrag der quasi nix aussagt? 

Meine Glaskugel sagt das dein Pentium 4 total im Limit läuft, der VRAM deiner GTX 260 ist auch total überfüllt, von den 2gb ganz zu schweigen 

Nein im Ernst, je mehr Info du im Vorfeld gibst desto besser, wir machen das freiwillig und wollen nicht dauernd jemandem Infos aus der nase ziehen 

Was ich erstmal sagen würde:

Poste das System und Screenshots des Graphen, wenn es aber Limits erreicht egal ob Power/voltage oder Temperatur dann solltest du diese entsprechend ändern

Entweder übertakten oder dafür sorgen dass die Limits höher sind


----------



## Escain (18. März 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Naja was erwartet du bei einem Beitrag der quasi nix aussagt?
> 
> Meine Glaskugel sagt das dein Pentium 4 total im Limit läuft, der VRAM deiner GTX 260 ist auch total überfüllt, von den 2gb ganz zu schweigen
> 
> ...



Hy
Also ich bin halt Laie und habe deshalb keine Ahnung welche Daten für eine aussagekräftige Antwort benötigt werden.
Dachte halt es das jemand sagen kann was das überhaupt für ein Wert ist der da an seine Grenzen stößt.
In der Art von: "das liegt an einem zu schwachen Netzteil" oder ähnlichem.

Mein System (= nicht übertaktet):
i9 9900K
RTX 2080Ti (Edit: die Karte hat angeblich ein Powerlimit von 370W)
32GB RAM
Z390 Aorus Master
Dark Power Pro 750W

Die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU bleiben laut Afterburner im normalen Bereich; also keine Überhitzung.
Beim spielen von "Anthem" keine Probleme.

Aktuell tritt das Problem bei "The Division 2" auf.
Läuft in UHD mit ca. 60FPS.
Ohne ersichtlichen Grund gibt's dann kurze Framedrops auf ca. 25 FPS runter.
Diese Drops stimmen in der Afterburner-Grafik mit dem Anstieg (einem Ausschlag) im Punkt "Ausnutzungslimit" überein.
Alle anderen Werte scheinen dabei normal zu bleiben (also Temperatur usw.). Power Limit und Voltage bleiben auch auf konstanten Werten (also keine Spitzen oä.).

Deshalb habe ich gefragt, was der Punkt "Ausnutzungslimit" überhaupt aussagt.
Bekommt da das System zu wenig Strom oä?

Kann später auch die Grafik posten; muss nur rausfinden wie das möglich ist.


----------



## HisN (18. März 2019)

Warum Auslastung geringer?| Seite 3 | ComputerBase Forum

Ausnutzungslimit: Karte langweilt sich. Ist in der Regel eine Folge .. also CPU zu lahm, Ram voll, Vram voll, Platten zu lahm ...
Zusammenhänge .. klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur


----------



## _Berge_ (18. März 2019)

Escain schrieb:


> Hy
> Also ich bin halt Laie und habe deshalb keine Ahnung welche Daten für eine aussagekräftige Antwort benötigt werden.
> Dachte halt es das jemand sagen kann was das überhaupt für ein Wert ist der da an seine Grenzen stößt.
> In der Art von: "das liegt an einem zu schwachen Netzteil" oder ähnlichem.
> ...



Naja ohne Daten kann man auch nicht sagen "das liegt an dem und dem" lieber zuviel angeben als nötig, vorallem als Laie  wenn es dann überscihtlich ist macht es uns leichter und zieht den Thread nicht über 10 Seiten und man verliert auch nicht den überblick

Kurze Forums suche:

Ausnutzungslimit bei MSI Afterburner?

Ich interpretiere deine Aussage mit 4k@60fps so, dass du Vync nutzt?  hast du drops auch ohne Vsync? dann liegt der Hund hier begraben

Bilder Posten:

[How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1


----------



## HisN (18. März 2019)

vsync ist ne gute Idee.
No Load hab ich bei Vsync auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schalte ich das ab, gehts bei mir leider sofort ins Power-Limit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escain (18. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Warum Auslastung geringer?| Seite 3 | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Ausnutzungslimit: Karte langweilt sich. Ist in der Regel eine Folge .. also CPU zu lahm, Ram voll, Vram voll, Platten zu lahm ...
> Zusammenhänge .. klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur



Hm; wie gesagt; habe nichts übertaktet.
i9 9900k zu lahm; 32GB RAM voll, 11GB Vram voll, M2-SSD zu lahm; also wie gesagt bin Laie aber kann ich mir halt schwer vorstellen das es davon was sein soll. Aber wenn ihr sagt; natürlich möglich.
Aber gut zu wissen das sich das Ausnutzunglimit auf so viele (so gut wie alle) Komponenten zurückführen lässt.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Naja ohne Daten kann man auch nicht sagen "das liegt an dem und dem" lieber zuviel angeben als nötig, vorallem als Laie  wenn es dann überscihtlich ist macht es uns leichter und zieht den Thread nicht über 10 Seiten und man verliert auch nicht den überblick
> 
> Kurze Forums suche:
> 
> ...



Ok, hab's mal überflogen und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich an die Forumssuche überhaupt nicht gedacht habe.
Naja, das logisch sinnvollste halt zuletzt  ; Sorry.

Ich verwende einfach die Optimierung vom Geforce Experience; von daher muss ich gucken ob Vsync aus ist.
Werd's aber definitv mal deaktivieren falls nicht.
Die Progs werde ich mal laufen lassen und gucken was dabei rauskommt; DANKE

Was ich aber noch dazu sagen muss; die Framedrops treten nicht ständig auf.
Geschätzt würde ich sagen so 3x pro Stunde.
Also es ist nicht so das es dadurch unspielbar ist.
Nur es fällt halt trotzdem negativ auf; grad wenn man ein neues System hat.


----------



## _Berge_ (18. März 2019)

Experience Haut gerne Mal irgendwelche Einstellung auf max, weil die Leistung ja da ist, nur heißt das für experience auch "ach 30fps ultra reichen" da stellt man lieber alles manuell ein um seine Ziel FPS/Optik zu erreichen


----------



## Escain (18. März 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Experience Haut gerne Mal irgendwelche Einstellung auf max, weil die Leistung ja da ist, nur heißt das für experience auch "ach 30fps ultra reichen" da stellt man lieber alles manuell ein um seine Ziel FPS/Optik zu erreichen



Also was ich so beim drübergucken gesehen hab, das nur zwei Einstellungen auf Ultra gestellt sind.
Und grundsätzlich läufts ja mit 60FPS stabil; bis auf die wenigen Drops halt.
Ich würd es ja noch verstehen wenn es immer bei der selben Gegebenheiten auftritt; ist aber nicht so.
Was mir auch nicht ganz eingeht ist, dass bei Anthem (welches eigentlich grafisch anspruchsvoller ist) keine Probs auftreten.

Aber naja; ich werd abends mal die drei Programme laufen lassen und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## lord_mogul (21. März 2019)

Taucht das denn immer an der selben Stelle auf?
Weil das klingt fast nach Laderucklern. Entweder muss was von Platte geladen werden, oder aus dem RAM oder VRAM raus/dazwischen hin und her.
Wenn das immer an der selben Stelle ist, kann das einfach schlechte Optimierung an der Stelle sein. _(Hatte das damals bei Risen dass an genau einer einzigen Stelle im spiel die Performance massiv einbrach, ansonsten aber konstant 60+ fps anlagen. Genauso im 2013er Tomb Raider, eine einzige Stelle im Spiel bei der die Framerate massiv absacke, ansonsten war aber alles flüssig)
_

Miss halt mal was CPU, RAM & VRAM so machen und ob es irgendwelche drastischen Änderungen (egal in welche Richtung) gibt, wenn das Problem auftritt.

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade ein, es gibt durchaus auch Spiele bei denen Netzwerkspikes auf die Framerate gehen, weil da irgendwas mit der tickrate gesync wird. Sobald dann da der Ping hochschießt gehen die FPS entsprechend runter. Also das auch im Auge behalten. Könnte ja sein, dass genau zu den Zeiten irgendwas (WIndows?) seine Fühler ausstreckt und dir kurzzeitig die Verbindung versaut.


----------



## Escain (22. März 2019)

lord_mogul schrieb:


> Taucht das denn immer an der selben Stelle auf?



Hy; nein immer in verschiedenen Situationen. Also kann man nicht an irgendwas festmachen.


@ HisN
So; bin leider erst heute dazu gekommen die Progs zu installieren.

GPU-Z hab ich schon den ersten Fehler entdeckt.
Hatte die GPU am untersten Pci-e angeschlossen. Die Unterstützung dadurch war auf 8x begrenzt.
Das hab ich gleich mal geändert und die Karte ganz nach oben verfrachtet.
Nun läufts auch über 16x.

Allerdings zeigt mir GPU-Z noch folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist da etwas zu unternehmen; bzw. wenn ja, was? DANKE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (22. März 2019)

Drück auf das Fragezeichen. Beobachte die Anzeige.


----------



## Escain (22. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Drück auf das Fragezeichen. Beobachte die Anzeige.



Ok; beim Render-Test siehts dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



InGame ist's nun etwas besser; dennoch habe ich leichte Framedrops.
Habe auch VSync und die FPS-Begrenzung deaktiviert.
Hier die Aferburner Auswertung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Vorschläge? oder besser gesagt; was verstehe ich da nicht bzw. mache ich falsch?

EDIT:
So; habe nun nochmals länger laufen lassen und die Teile des Afterburner zusammengestückelt.
Also von der Position ist es ungefähr passend, habs gestückelt damit man bei jedem Spike die Linie mit den Zahlen sieht.
Kann da jemand was dazu sagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (22. März 2019)

Nichts auffälliges zu sehen.
Könnte volles VRAM sein.
Könnte eine Software im Hintergrund sein. Eventuell nutzt Du ja so lustige Sachen wie NXTC-CAM oder wie das Ding sich schimpft.
Power-Limit haste mal testweise höher gestellt?
CPU-Takt wäre interessant an der Stelle. Hält die CPU ihren Takt?
Leuchtet die HDD-Led während die FPS droppen?

Kann man sich ja alles Live im OSD anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1eBz-jeND0Q:123

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Escain (23. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Nichts auffälliges zu sehen.
> Könnte volles VRAM sein.
> Könnte eine Software im Hintergrund sein. Eventuell nutzt Du ja so lustige Sachen wie NXTC-CAM oder wie das Ding sich schimpft.
> Power-Limit haste mal testweise höher gestellt?
> ...



Hy; danke für die rasche Antwort.

1.) Die Karte hat 11GB; also VRAM sollte kein Prob sein.
2.) System habe ich grade neu aufgesetzt; somit clean. Alles was sonst an Programmen unnötig laufen könnte habe ich deaktiviert. Einzig die Logitech-Software (habe gelesen das die Probs machen kann).
3.) Power-Limit habe ich getestet:
- CPU auf 95% (trotzdem Lags)
- CPU auf 93% (starke Verzögerung)
- derzeit versuche ich Energieeinstellungen auf Höchstleistung (muss ich noch etwas länger testen)
4.) CPU taktet stabil auf 1875 Mhz, fällt aber bei den Framedrops auf ca. 1550 Mhz.
5.) habe M2-SSD's verbaut; wo sollen die Lämpchen sein? Meinst die aussen am Gehäuse oder am MB?

Habe alle Werte im Afterburner eingeschalten. Kann man so eine ganze AB-Datei posten?

EDIT:
Kann es sein das die Framedrops durch den Monitor entstehen?
Hat ja "nur" 60Hz und kein G-Sync


----------



## HisN (23. März 2019)

Dein 9900K taktete bestimmt nicht stabil auf 1875Mhz, wenn Du darüber nachdenkst. Der Sensor dafür im Afterburner nennt sich CPU-Clock. Prozessorgeschwindigkeit ist die Graka.
Also ist das Power-Limit, das Du im Afterburner einstellen kannst, nicht das der CPU, sondern das der Graka. Zieh den Regler so weit auf wie es geht. 113, oder 125%.

Ob das HDD-Lämpchen leuchtet hängt von der M.2-SSD ab.
Ist es eine AHCI-SSD, dann leuchtet das Lämpchen am Gehäuse, ist es eine NVME dann leuchtet kein Lämpchen.


----------



## Escain (23. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> -Dein 9900K taktete bestimmt nicht stabil auf 1875Mhz
> - Zieh den Regler so weit auf wie es geht. 113, oder 125%.
> -ist es eine NVME dann leuchtet kein Lämpchen.



- Ach ja;  natürlich. zwischen 800 und 4800 (jeder Kern einzeln beobachtet läuft so)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Power Limit geht im AB auf max 124%; hab das mal eingestellt.

- sind zwei NVME's

Ach ja und selbst bei Einstellung "Höchstleistung" hab ich die Framedrops.
Erweiterte Energieoptionen - Prozessorenergieverwaltung - Maximaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors hatte ich mit 93% und 95% experimentiert.
Dort in den Erweiterten Energieeinstellungen hatt ich auch mal auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt. Hat auch nix gebracht.

EDIT:
Hab jetzt auch nochmal geguckt; bei den Framedrops ist der CPU-Takt bei 4700 Mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne Frage:
Zockst Du auf UWQHD?


----------



## HisN (23. März 2019)

Nope, ich bin in UHD unterwegs.
Hab mich aber in Division2 für 3840x1648 (mit Balken) entschieden, damit ich "save" überhalb von 60 FPS bleibe mit hoch gedrehten Reglern, und dann bin ich meistens mit Vsync oder FastSync unterwegs. 

Vielen Dank für die Mühe in Deinen Screenshots. Aber ich sehe leider keinen Hinweis drauf was falsch läuft ...


----------



## Escain (23. März 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Nope, ich bin in UHD unterwegs.
> Hab mich aber in Division2 für 3840x1648 (mit Balken) entschieden, damit ich "save" überhalb von 60 FPS bleibe mit hoch gedrehten Reglern, und dann bin ich meistens mit Vsync oder FastSync unterwegs.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Mühe in Deinen Screenshots. Aber ich sehe leider keinen Hinweis drauf was falsch läuft ...



Ok, trotzdem danke.


----------

